# Briggs & Stratton Starter Won't Kick In



## JoeK66 (Sep 23, 2015)

*I have a Simplicity Broadmoor tractor with a 2 cylinder, 25 Gross HP B & S engine. At times, the solenoid will kick in on the first push of the starter button. But, more often than not I can hear and feel the solenoid kick in but nothing happens -- the starter doesn't do anything. It can take 50 "clicks" before the starter will finally wake up. (All three of the safety switches appear to be fine.) Any ideas? Thanks - Joe *


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I try not to get too deep into lawn and garden, but it does happen. Most small engine starter relays look something like this

www.ebay.com/itm/4-Pole-Starter-Solenoid-Relay-Switch-Stens-For-MTD-Lawnmower-12v-Black/264284488155?hash=item3d889541db:g:b7EAAOSwaP5ctH49

If this is what you have, or at least similar, what exactly have you done so far to test it?


----------



## JoeK66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Not exactly. Here's a photo of my solenoid. The only testing I've done is touch the body of the control while I hit the starter button. I can feel the thing kicking in.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

to test the starter, use a heavy screw driver and bridge across the two nuts in your photo, be prepared for heavy arcing if you touch the nuts lightly, you may be better off using a one inch piece of flat bar going straight in as the photo shows and touch both nuts firmly, I'd also place a wet rag over the top of the battery before doing this just in case the battery is producing fumes, just a precaution and they can explode from sparks.

if the starter fires up ok then the heavy contacts inside the solenoid have arced badly and don't make a circuit when these contacts come together, for the price that I see you can get them for, a new one would be in order.


----------



## JoeK66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Prices for a new solenoid are pretty cheap (around $10). So, I'm going to get a new one and see if that takes care of the problem. Thanks for the responses. Will advise if the new solenoid took care of the problem. Joe


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Standard 4-post starter relay.... The black wire is tied to GROUND through all your safety circuits. The green/black supplies the 12V to activate the relay and comes directly from the S terminal on the key switch. Corrosion at the connections is the most common problem for an intermittent starter relay. This applies to both the 12v "hot" side from the key, but is particularly common on the GROUND side of the circuit through the safety switches. Pay close attention to the seat switch and the brake switch (if equipped). Disconnecting the Black wire and running a 12 ga wire directly to the negative battery post by-passes ALL of the safety switches tied into ground side of the start circuit (Seat, Brake, PTO Switch). Do so at your own risk.....


----------



## JoeK66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks for your response, Bob. I've tried messing with the safety switches. On my Simplicity, if you have an open switch, you don't even get that "click" when you hit the starter button. I added a new solenoid and it started right up. Will take a peek inside the old solenoid tomorrow and advise what I can find, if anything. But your right, these are usually issues with a ground wire somewhere in the circuit. Joe


----------



## Keith Rayeski (Jun 21, 2021)

I’m having the same issue Ji


JoeK66 said:


> Thanks for your response, Bob. I've tried messing with the safety switches. On my Simplicity, if you have an open switch, you don't even get that "click" when you hit the starter button. I added a new solenoid and it started right up. Will take a peek inside the old solenoid tomorrow and advise what I can find, if anything. But your right, these are usually issues with a ground wire somewhere in the circuit. Joe





JoeK66 said:


> Thanks for your response, Bob. I've tried messing with the safety switches. On my Simplicity, if you have an open switch, you don't even get that "click" when you hit the starter button. I added a new solenoid and it started right up. Will take a peek inside the old solenoid tomorrow and advise what I can find, if anything. But your right, these are usually issues with a ground wire somewhere in the circuit. Joe


were you able to diagnose the problem any further? I’m having the same issue. Issues, I’m finding, are the most dependable aspect of these machines!! Very disappointed!! Any chance simply cleaning the contacts might solve it without replacing the solenoid?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

_"Any chance simply cleaning the contacts might solve it without replacing the solenoid?"_

That's one hell of a lot of work to keep from spending $8 on a starter relay

3-post Relay

4-post Relay


----------

